# How long do progesterone symptoms last??



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

Advice please..

I took my last progesterone last Tuesday morning but still getting twinges, pulling sensations & back ache plus extremely exhausted.

Just wondering how long these symptoms will go on for, I had these throughout my 2ww until af showed her horrible face 4 days before my OTD & now they just don't want to disappear and let me forget about my failed cycle...

Has anyone experienced this and how long did it last for??

Thank you


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi bambibaby - when I had my bfn and stopped meds I had tingling sensations and twinges for weeks after, so much so I'd almost convinced myself that my bfn was a misdiagnosis and kept taking lots of hpt   I was so tired I just about got through a days work. My tummy was swollen for weeks too which really got me down and fed up of people asking if I was pregnant  

Our bodies go through so much with ivf and mentally it's exhausting too so it does take a while to get back to normal. There's no quick fix I'm afraid, we just got to give ourselves time. As soon as I felt my energy coming back I started exercising again, just walking to begin with, so at least I could tackle my tummy!  

Take care and lots of luck on your journey.

Essie xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi EssieJean 

I'm so sorry for your loss   can't imagine how horrible that is, just seems so unfair and cruel. 

Thank you for your reply, it is hard just trying to forget and move on especially when you still get these feelings/symptoms. I must admit if I was still on my 2ww I would be thinking these were all good signs. I haven't POAS since my OTD, just know that seeing another single line would set me back again. I haven't ever seen 2 lines, didn't even get that far on my 2ww 

I went for my first run since the new year too, like you I'm feeling bloated and keen to sort myself out before starting tx again.

Keeping everything crossed for you on your next cycle,   it's second time lucky for us both xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thankyou Bambibaby. Like you I'm itching to get back into shape for next cycle but too flippen tired  

All the best for May/June 

Essie xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Weirdly as soon as I started bleeding before my BFN all my symptoms seemed to start to fade... 5 days now since last pessary and I feel almost back to normal! I AM a bit bloated, but I do suffer from IBS and I've put it down to that (it is as it usually is). My period has been quite uncomfortable mind.

Back in work tomorrow... hope I don't find out I didn't realise how tired I am lol!!

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi bambi

I'm not stalking you honest lol

I'm also still having symptoms like you, but i have been searching mr google and there are a small percentage of people that never have enough hCG in there system for it to show up on a blood/urine test only a scan, also with pcos this can apparently sometimes show negative when your positive and OHSS can make you have a bleed so with all this info I think I was secretly hoping that I was infact pregnant but truly know deep down that it's just the drugs messing with my body, I spoke to my OH about it last night as needed to get it off my chest and I feel much better now, I also continued to spot for a week since last period which was a little worrying but it has stopped today so again I'm putting that down to the drugs.

I have spoken to clinic today so looking forward to there call tomorrow to let me know how long I have to wait til I can get going again xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg Audi.... Pls let me know how u get on and what the clinic say!
That would be an amazing result if that were true   

How are u feeling now anyway? I'm kinda dealing with it now and no more tears so not keen on even attempting a POAS cos I just know this would hurt all over again.

Keep me posted once they call u again today hunny   xx


----------

